# Yarn Substitution



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd like to make this lace crocheted top, but can't find this yarn. I'd appreciate any suggestions for a yarn to substitute for Bernat (Art. 161074) 70% Cotton, 30% Nylon. I would wear a Tee or Shell top underneath. Here in the south, it needs to be cool.
http://www.bhg.com/crafts/knitting/clothing/lace-inspired-crocheted-top/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I would think any crochet cotton would work.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm thinking the cotton yarn like you use to make dishclothes would be too heavy and thick. I was wondering if the little cotton thread, like you would use to make doilies might be too small. As you can see, I'm not a yarn expert.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

The yarn is called Bernat Cool Cotton and is listed as a DK weight yarn on the pattern you linked to. I don't know why you want to substitute or where you buy your yarn or I might know what direction to point you in.

There would be lots and lots of DK weight yarns that would substitute but you should try to stick with something close to the original content if possible. The reason that the top is made of cotton and nylon is that the cotton won't stretch and is cooler; the nylon helps give the cotton some body.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Does the pattern give you suggested needles or guage? I have a number of cotton yarns but would need to know this so that you get the right end product.

-Catherine


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

sewserious said:


> The yarn is called Bernat Cool Cotton and is listed as a DK weight yarn on the pattern you linked to. I don't know why you want to substitute or where you buy your yarn or I might know what direction to point you in.
> 
> There would be lots and lots of DK weight yarns that would substitute but you should try to stick with something close to the original content if possible. The reason that the top is made of cotton and nylon is that the cotton won't stretch and is cooler; the nylon helps give the cotton some body.


I don't know much about yarn. I wasn't understanding Bernat Cool Cotton was the name of the yarn. Now that you've explained, I've searched online and am not finding it at a reasonable price. I'll be in a nearbytown next week that has a Michael's and Hobby Lobby, so I'll do some searching there. I was at WalMart today and didn't find anything suitable. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Country Lady said:


> I don't know much about yarn. I wasn't understanding Bernat Cool Cotton was the name of the yarn. Now that you've explained, I've searched online and am not finding it at a reasonable price. I'll be in a nearbytown next week that has a Michael's and Hobby Lobby, so I'll do some searching there. I was at WalMart today and didn't find anything suitable. Thanks a bunch.


Look for a yarn by weight and then by content. The weight number for this yarn would be 3, DK, or light worsted. Lion Brand Microspun or Cotton Bamboo might be good substitutes if you can find a good price. Naturally Caron Spa yarn would also be a good substitute. It is a nice yarn to work with also. 

You will need either 1,000, 1,200, or 1,400 yards of yarn depending on which size you want to make. You need to take that into account when substituting also. Just use the number of yards in a skein to do the math and figure out how many you will need. Also, keep this in mind when pricing yarn. A yarn that seems pricey but has more yards per skein can actually turn out to be a good deal. I usually try to figure the price, roughly, of 100 yards to use for comparison.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Sewserious - This really helps me a lot. I'm jotting this information down to take with me when I go shopping. Thank you.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Country Lady said:


> Sewserious - This really helps me a lot. I'm jotting this information down to take with me when I go shopping. Thank you.


You are very welcome. Just be sure to come back and let us know what you find. That top is really pretty and if only I was about 30 lbs lighter and 20 years younger! :sob:


----------

